# New Orleans, LA CPC-A looking for work or internship



## adkenard@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2012)

Adriene D. Kenard
    AOS,CPC,MOA
2428 Onzaga Street
New Orleans, LA  70119
(225) 315-7434
kenardadriene65@gmail.com	OBJECTIVE
Seeking position of Medical Coder to utilize my in-depth knowledge of medical insurance claims and procedures towards professional growth and development
	EDUCATION
	2011 - Gretna College – Gretna, LA    
	Associates in Occupational Sciences
	National Certified Insurance Coding Specialist (NCICS)
	Certified Professional Coder – American Academy of Professional Coders
2005 – Bryman College – New Orleans, LA      
	Diploma – Medical Assistant
2002 – Stevenson's Academy – New Orleans, LA      
	Diploma – Cosmetologist
	WORK HISTORY
	Cosmetologist
Regis Corporation, Harvey, LA  June 2003 - present
	Perform all facets of hair care and design
	Assist customers with retail purchases
	Process daily cash deposits
Medical Billing Representative
Children's Hospital, New Orleans, LA  May 2011 – July 2011
	Retrieved Electronic Remittance Advice (ERA)
	Input activity codes on accounts
	Applied payments to accounts
	Updated database information to appropriate carriers
Medical Office Insurance Specialist
Dr. Alex Bouchette, New Orleans, LA  June 2010 – July 2010
	Maintained patients files
	Abstracted diagnoses for coding and billing
	Processed billing statements and reimbursement claims
Office Assistant
Kirk A. Washington, D.D.S, New Orleans, LA  February 1998 – May 2002
	Maintained patient files
	Obtained and verified all insurance information, pre-admits
	Scheduled appointments
	Performed and developed x-rays


----------

